# Tchaikovski Violin Concerto Op.35 different performances/recordings.



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

I started a quest to find the recording I like the most. I went through maybe 10 (with the help of youtube) and was quickly lost. Can you recommend the ones you think are the best?
My preliminary observations:
Sophie Mutter: very fine, but a bit too tender
Hilary Hahn: lovely, feminine, maybe too much flow
Michele Auclair: due to mono recording strong, present
Spivakov: I am not sure I like the reverb(of the room) otherwise I like the masculinity
Kyung Wha Chun: nice solid
Gidon Kremer ..................

Maybe it is silly to find one favourite anyway.


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Already a thread.
Some good stuff here

Recommend Me A Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto


----------



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

Thank you! Somehow this forum search function did not bring it up.


----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

erki said:


> Thank you! Somehow this forum search function did not bring it up.


I learned from one of the experienced members that for this kind of thing it works best to use Google or some other global search engine as the forum search doesn't work well. So, for this topic, you could Google "Tchaikovsky violin concerto talkclassical" and find the thread that Joachim Raff cites. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

Pride of place for me goes to both Huberman's

The live '46 is my favorite:










And also the studio '28:










A close second to Huberman would be the early Heifetz with Barbirolli:










In better sound, I would then recommend the 50s Oistrakh:










And then finally my modern digital choice, Vadim Repin:


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

The first three are terrific...but: they also use the old Auer edition with numerous little cuts all over the finale. By the time Repin made his recording, most violinists had gone back to Tchaikovsky's version. Having grown up with Heifetz and Oistrakh and getting the Auer version in my head, it was tough at first to like the original. Any opinions?


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

mbhaub said:


> The first three are terrific...but: they also use the old Auer edition with numerous little cuts all over the finale. By the time Repin made his recording, most violinists had gone back to Tchaikovsky's version. Having grown up with Heifetz and Oistrakh and getting the Auer version in my head, it was tough at first to like the original. Any opinions?


I prefer it without the Auer modifications, but that doesn't prevent me from enjoying the recordings that use Auer.

For some reason, my favorite non-Auer versions are all by women violinists - Chung (with Dutoit; the earlier one with Previn is Auer), Mullova, and Julia Fischer. For the Auer modified version, Oistrakh, Kogan, or Milstein.


----------



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

For me the cuts make sense. The whole piece feels more compact. Although it ends a bit too early in kind of unusual(to Tchaikovsky) way - that I felt when I listened it first.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

I've performed this concerto many times, I think most always with the cuts...might have been uncut versions, but I can't remember that far back!! lol!!...best times were with Joshua Bell and Nadia Salerno...(both with cuts, iirc).


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

From one of my favorite violinists these days:


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Heck148 said:


> I've performed this concerto many times, I think most always with the cuts...might have been uncut versions, but I can't remember that far back!! lol!!...best times were with Joshua Bell and Nadia Salerno...(both with cuts, iirc).


The thing is if your orchestral player you'd never know there were cuts since the parts were published that way. But if you try to follow an older recording with a score - like Eulenberg - you quickly become lost because there are so many of them. I've played it three times, and in the first two the soloists had no idea what I was talking about when I asked if they're playing it complete! Only one, the late once great Eugene Fodor, knew what I asked - he played the Auer (cut) version, too.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

erki said:


> I started a quest to find the recording I like the most. I went through maybe 10 (with the help of youtube) and was quickly lost. Can you recommend the ones you think are the best?
> My preliminary observations:
> Sophie Mutter: very fine, but a bit too tender
> Hilary Hahn: lovely, feminine, maybe too much flow
> ...


It's been reported that Anne-Sophie Mutter has Covid-19.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

mbhaub said:


> The thing is if your orchestral player you'd never know there were cuts since the parts were published that way. But if you try to follow an older recording with a score - like Eulenberg - you quickly become lost because there are so many of them. I've played it three times, and in the first two the soloists had no idea what I was talking about when I asked if they're playing it complete! Only one, the late once great Eugene Fodor, knew what I asked - he played the Auer (cut) version, too.


The parts we used had the cuts marked in...must have been the original...each soloist used the cuts...in school, I think I played the uncut version...can't really remember...


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

erki said:


> I started a quest to find the recording I like the most. I went through maybe 10 (with the help of youtube) and was quickly lost. Can you recommend the ones you think are the best?
> My preliminary observations:
> Sophie Mutter: very fine, but a bit too tender
> Hilary Hahn: lovely, feminine, maybe too much flow
> ...


Bit harsh, I find it stunning.


----------



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

DaveM said:


> From one of my favorite violinists these days:


Lisa Batiashvili: interesting indeed and rather different, kind of intellectual/thoughtful, not much of strait passion. I wouldn't mind knowing this woman personally.


----------



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

Vadim Repin is on my list for sure. He knows this music well and it is fascinating to hear his performances from when he was 15 until today.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Rogerx said:


> [Kyung Wha Chun: nice solid]
> Bit harsh, I find it stunning.


Ditto. One of my favorite violinists, and one of her best recordings.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

This is another great version - by Alfredo Campoli. He restores most of Auer's cuts, but does make a few changes along the way:


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

I enjoyed these collections


----------



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

larold said:


> I enjoyed these collections *Nigel Kennedy*


I listened his recording and found it rather boring. While the Vivaldi Seasons has some nice jazzy feel to it, this appears just too weak.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

erki said:


> Thank you! Somehow this forum search function did not bring it up.


It doesn't help that there are probably a dozen different ways to spell Tchaikovsky.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

It's my favourite violin Concerto. Didn't have to think about which one I like best. Joshua Bell of course


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Judith said:


> It's my favourite violin Concerto. Didn't have to think about which one I like best. Joshua Bell of course


Which recording of his?


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

After reading this thread and the other one referenced I ended up getting the Julia Fischer. I really enjoy it.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

No discussion of the Tchaikovsky concerto, which beats the violin black and blue, is complete without this astonishing performance:


----------

